# Randoplh Aux to keep his job



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

*Man says gunshot story a lie
*By *Sean Murphy*/ Daily News Staff
Monday, August 21, 2006

*W*ALPOLE -- A local man and part-time Randolph Police officer has acknowledged he lied to police about an intruder at his parents' home earlier this month to justify firing his 9 mm "off-duty" handgun.
 Greg W. Kennedy, 29, of 11 Maude Terrace, speaking briefly on the steps outside his home yesterday, said the incident has cost him his firearms permit and may cost him his full-time job at a private security company, but he expects to keep his part-time job as an officer with the Randolph Auxiliary Police Force.
"I wish it was something I could go back and erase," he said.
Kennedy said he was at his parents' 5 Everett St. home at 9:15 a.m. dropping off a piece of furniture. He said he found the back door unlocked, which was unusual, since his parents were away on vacation, and there was no sign of anyone else home.
He went in, he said, with his 9 mm "off-duty" pistol and called out to see if anyone was there. As he closed the back door, something shifted or fell down in the kitchen, he said, prompting him to fire two shots in that direction.
"I immediately thought someone or something was coming at me," he said.
Afterward, he said, he thought neighbors would surely call the police, so during what he called a "panic," he pulled out a few drawers in the house, called police, and told the arriving officers that he had fired at an intruder instead, who then got away.
"I let the story fly, which I shouldn't have," he said.
Kennedy said Walpole Police later wanted to talk to him. At that point, Kennedy came clean, having felt guilty since he told the lie.
"I told myself, 'this is wrong,'" he said.
Last week, Walpole Deputy Police Chief Scott Bushway talked about the incident without naming Kennedy, only referring to a local 29-year-old resident. Bushway said police expended a lot of resources looking for the nonexistent intruder, including calling in helicopters and dog units.
Bushway said Kennedy was being issued a summons on a charge of filing a false police report, and police may seek civil damages against him to pay for the manpower used that day.
Kennedy said he might lose his security company job with his firearms license suspended, but his part-time boss, Randolph Auxiliary Police Chief Tony Buonopane, told him he would not fire Kennedy.
Buonopane declined to discuss the situation Thursday, but confirmed that Kennedy was an officer in his department, and had been for the past couple of years. Buonopane called Kennedy "a good officer," and said he had no past discipline problems or firearms-related problems with Kennedy at all.
"He's one of the more intelligent officers," he said.
Last week, Bushway said he was angry about what happened, but also said of Kennedy, "He was a good person who made a mistake, and then compounded that mistake by fabricating a story to explain the gunshots in the house."
Kennedy said nothing like this had ever happened to him before, and hoped he could make up for his mistake by telling the truth now.
"I did the right thing in the end, and that's what really matters," he said.
Sean Murphy can be reached at 781-433-8337, or by e-mail at [email protected].

*"He's one of the more intelligent officers,"* ... He got trigger happy and fired two random shots inside his home during the middle of the day, then makes up a story to cover up his mistake. Real intelligent.


----------



## ChiefJoe (Jun 14, 2005)

Randolph needs to fire this douche bag. Who fires at something "falling" in the kitchen? From what I understand, Walpole and the MSP spent a considerable ammount of time and resources trying to find the "home-invader".

If this kids likes shooting at unknown objects in his home, he should change his last name to "Ragsdale" and move to Shrewsbury!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh, come on... dumb, dumb, dumb... Fuck up, lie about it, lie some more... how did he think this was going to end?

I'll take a shot of Jack Daniels, and a viniger and water for the douche-bag in Randolph.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

sounds like a scenario in one of those "Police Academy" movies.


----------



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

When the Auxiliary Chief says this guy was one of the most intelligent officers was he refering just to the auxiliaries or to all of the Randolph PD?? I hope the real Randolph Chief has something to say about this.

It is good to know that integrity and honesty are not job requirements for Randolph Auxiliaries. (Nor marksmanship either for that matter!!)


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

He would be fired from our job for lying to a supervisor during an "official investigation." We won't even go into shooting at a noise. If something happens later to a citizen involving this person, the department better stand by. It's called Negligent Retention. In legal speak, that means big bucks given out in a lawsuit.

Everyone makes mistakes but these were a couple of biggies. What if that noise was one of his parents?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Auxiliary.. he's a Volunteer. The only part-time _*"Job"*_ would be the occasional details. The Randolph Police Chief has *ALL* the say in regards to Auxiliary. The "Auxiliary Police Chief" is merely the person repsonsible for the day-to-day operations of the unit (training and scheduling) but it is a division of the randolph PD.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

well,, uhhhhh uhhhhh uhhhh bag of chip.. YEAH! there was a big bag of chips,, and it almost attacked me,,,,so, i shot the hell out of it.. HEHE that will teach those filthy chips.

Gimme a break........... he should be locked in a cave...


----------



## CC2734 (Aug 26, 2006)

He needs to be fired and his gun needs to be taken away....this guy is clearly mentally unstable - how could they even consider keeping him on?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Is this guy related to the lady who was murdered about 5 years ago near a pond in Walpole? Her last name was Kennedy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

well this is quite interesting....it makes you think what else this person might have lied about. if someone can come up with such an extravagant lie....what else is this person thinking. something is clearly not right, and for the AUX Chief to say that this person is "intelligent", what does this say for the rest of the officers in that department. did he ever learn anything while going to the academy, or was he really serious about becoming a police officer, most police officers or those who would like to become a police officer would never think to do that...or to do something that might jeopordize their career...or potential career. this is CRAZY that they are even going to consider keeping him on. he needs to be TERMINATED...and the RAPD needs to think about the people that they hire. if they decided to keep him on, I am sure that the other officers in this department will not want to work with him, he is a liability risk...MR. TRIGGER HAPPY

he needs to think of a new career...like flipping burgers...although with this record they might not even want him.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

sb126 said:


> he needs to think of a new career...like flipping burgers...although with this record they might not even want him.


_"Jesus Christ!! Happy, put down the gun... the beef's already dead... it's dead!!!"_


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> He said he found the back door unlocked, which was unusual, since his parents were away on vacation, and there was no sign of anyone else home.


 Just what if a parent came home to get something? Or a sibling? Lil' Sister Natty comes around the corner and BANG!!! The brave brother caps her. :shock:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What a freaking disaster.
I guess this guy can't be "fired" because it is not a real job. 
I would sure hope that he does lose his secruity job, that he ends up in jail, that he has to pay for the time and effort.
As for the Aux Chief, that guy should be shitcanned as well for sticking up for this freaking idiot. Citizens on Patrol here we go.

More importantly what this idiot doesn't get is that he thinks:
"Kennedy said nothing like this had ever happened to him before, and hoped he could make up for his mistake by telling the truth now.
"I did the right thing in the end, and that's what really matters," he said."

No the REAL problem is that you discharged a firearm without any regard for what the situation is, you are one dangerous freaking idiot and shouldn't own a gun...EVER!


----------

